# Spotting before AF... every month?



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

For the last 8 months or so (maybe longer?), I've had 2-5 days of red/pink/brown spotting before AF. I've never had this issue before, but now it appears to be the "new normal" since my cycle came back after baby #2. No ovulatory spotting, clear cervical fluid pattern, no infection symptoms, AF is same ol' flow and duration, just with several days of annoying spotting, enough some days to require a pantiliner.

FWIW, I'm 33 and DD2 is 29 months and basically weaned (she latches on a time or two a day for less than 60 seconds total), so I don't think it's perimenopause or breastfeeding related.

Is this a progesterone thing? Other thoughts?


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

It could be a progesterone thing. Mine was low and I typically have spotting for a few days before AF. I do acupuncture, and I started taking some B6 last month. I had 2 days of a little spotting and then none the next. I was pretty excited about that one day without. I would like to credit the B6, but I can't say for sure.


----------



## Mama2Dane (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't know what would cause it, but my cycle has been like that since about 2007. I had no issues getting pregnant with my son and I just accept it as my normal cycle. I am 27 now.


----------



## dejagerw (Jan 5, 2010)

I believe it's called a luteal phase defect, so yes, I believe it is a progesterone issue. Try supplementing with some B6 and see if that helps it.


----------



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

50-100 mg of B6 and best taken with a B complex or multivitamin that contains the Bs. From what I've read, you need to take at least 50mg of B6 to help with correcting luteal phase defect.

http://infertilityworkshop.com/blog/b6-and-progesterone-production/

https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/vitamins-and-miscarriage/vitamin-b6


----------

